# Credit Report



## pennythepenguin (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm looking on immigrating to the USA, but I don't have a great credit report right now in the UK. I want to move in 2015, all my debts will be settled this year so I'll have a 2 year clean file, but will they request this information during the immigration process?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

pennythepenguin said:


> I'm looking on immigrating to the USA, but I don't have a great credit report right now in the UK. I want to move in 2015, all my debts will be settled this year so I'll have a 2 year clean file, but will they request this information during the immigration process?



No ..but then it depend on how you think you can immigrate 

Which one ???


Green Card Through Family
Green Card Through a Job
Green Card Through Refugee or Asylee Status
Green Card Through Investment 
Green Card Through Marriage


----------



## pennythepenguin (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a fiancee who lives in Vegas, and we're gonna ask her mom to sponsor us until she finishes Uni. So I believe we'll be filling out the K1 Visa and the I-129f forms.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

pennythepenguin said:


> I have a fiancee who lives in Vegas, and we're gonna ask her mom to sponsor us until she finishes Uni. So I believe we'll be filling out the K1 Visa and the I-129f forms.


That may work ..but better to wait until she has a job ..
to make a happy marriage 

for a fiancee visa 
K1 Process Flowchart

US Citizen can apply for a special visa to allow a non-citizen (their fiancée) to enter the country in order to get married to a US citizen inside the US.

Once issued, the K1 visa will allow the non-citizen to enter the United States legally, for 90 days in order for the marriage ceremony to take place. Once you marry, the non-citizen can remain in the US and may apply for permanent residence. While USCIS processes the application, the non-citizen can remain in the US legally
The US citizen income must meet the require minimum to fulfill the affidavit of support


----------



## pennythepenguin (Mar 7, 2013)

She is currently working part time, and in education. I am in full time employment. We are waiting for 3 years simply to save money before I go there, I am refusing to go unless I can support myself for a year financially at least. When I move there, she'll have a year of Uni left, and when she's in full time employment we'll be fine. We're looking at $30k combined savings by the time I leave.

How long would I have to wait before I could look at education and going to college?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

pennythepenguin said:


> She is currently working part time, and in education. I am in full time employment. We are waiting for 3 years simply to save money before I go there, I am refusing to go unless I can support myself for a year financially at least. When I move there, she'll have a year of Uni left, and when she's in full time employment we'll be fine. We're looking at $30k combined savings by the time I leave.
> 
> How long would I have to wait before I could look at education and going to college?


You can apply for college as soon as you have the funds to pay for it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Start your research by going through the web sites of colleges in the area you will be living in which offer the programs you want to take. Compare tuition and tuition assistance for international, out-of-state and in-state students.


----------



## tmdlinc (Jan 13, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> No ..but then it depend on how you think you can immigrate
> 
> Which one ???
> 
> ...


do you know of any info regarding Green card through investment please


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

tmdlinc said:


> do you know of any info regarding Green card through investment please


Do your research on EB -5 visa


----------

